# How do you combat writers block?



## Furryjones (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm a writer and this happens to me alot. Usually I just turn on the xbox for an hour or so and I get back into my flow, but lately I've had a block lasting weeks. If anyone has an idea on how to combat this problem let me know how the other writers in this forum get past this hurdle.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Apr 15, 2012)

My advice is to turn everything off and walk somewhere if you can. You can't think of anything likely because of overstimulation.


----------



## Kapherdel (Apr 15, 2012)

I suppose it's different for everyone, but doing mindless tasks and allowing my mind to flow free gives me tons of ideas, but I personally have to be doing something, I can't just lay there and let my mind go free.  If you're having problems writing one book, start another.  Sometimes if /I'm/ just writing another idea, new things will pop and I'll attempt to incorporate that into the book I'm stuck on.

Also, don't be afraid to move away from the main plot a bit.  Sometimes those crazy ideas you come up with that have nothing to do with the plot can be tied into the story very easily and nicely, and this can lead to even more ideas.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

I've had my share of it (really sucks when you decide to be a Creative Writing major in college).

Anyway I've noted that writing something off topic, such as a blog or personal journal or even just randomly sketching seems to help the matter. 

Writers block can be caused by any number of things and some people simply can't figure out a good way to get over theirs.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 15, 2012)

I play Garry's Mod. That can take the block out of anything.


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Apr 15, 2012)

I just do something NOT involving writing. Inspiration seems to come sporadically for me, like in the middle of class I will suddenly have this wonderful idea, or when I am on the school bus, even though I only get about 1 chapter done in 1 hour, it turns out fairly well.


----------



## Namba (Apr 15, 2012)

Write a story about a writer's block, where everyone gathers around it to scribble down their thoughts and ideas for the rest of the world's own personal enjoyment and inspiration.


----------



## Fenrari (Apr 15, 2012)

Can you fill us in on what led up to the writer's block?


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 15, 2012)

Reading through some of the threads and posts in The Writers' Bloc section may help.


----------



## Furryjones (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I like to write alone, but lately my brother is in the house constantly with girls over. I`m sure the block will go away after he goes back on the rigs. So far thanks for your suggestions, sometimes I go for a smoke to clear up writers block, and perhaps I should start writing a third book. Already got one published and am working on number 2.


----------



## Traven V (Apr 15, 2012)

Go for a walk, have some nice chamomile, take a hot shower, masturbate, lift some weights, watch an internet show or two... wait wut


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 15, 2012)

By the way, we have a writers' forum.  I'm a move this there now.


----------



## Bucephalus (Apr 17, 2012)

I've found that writing a quick story just for fun in the middle of a long, more serious work can break that deadlock and get you back in the right mindset. I feel like I'm wasting time working on some fiddly little piece no one is likely to ever see, but pretty soon I find myself dying to get back to that work I was stuck on before.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Apr 17, 2012)

Generally when I decide to write something, it was inspired by something else in the first place. So when I come across a block, I generally go back to things that inspired me to begin writing in the first place to get a couple of fresh ideas then go wandering about the neighborhood to have a cigarette and talk to myself out loud about the things I came up with and how I might work them in. That usually lets me get back to it.


----------



## Earth Rio (Jun 27, 2012)

Whenever I get writer's block, I write randomly to combat it, even if the short story has no plot at all. It gets you back into the flow.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 27, 2012)

Might I recommend these little beauties:
http://www.storycubes.com/


----------



## kitreshawn (Jul 3, 2012)

I have several tricks.

First I generally start asking myself "What if... X" and just try to write down like 20 possibilities no matter how silly.

If that doesn't work I might start talking it out.  Basically I pace around and mumble under my breath.  If I'm trying to figure out how a character will move (and how to describe it) I may try to act that out physically.

Having some friends I can talk to helps a lot as well.  Just talking about the scene.  Where you want the story to go.  What you think is the problem that is stopping you.  That sort of thing.

If all of the above fail then it is time to bring out the big guns.  Write on the paper that you have your character look at you (the author) and start cussing you out for being such a pansy unwilling to commit to action.  Then they will do something, no matter if it will cause problems later on in the story suddenly you have enfranchised the character.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 23, 2012)

Usually what I do is listen to music that fits the tone of the section of the story I am writing. If it is calm, and expository, I'll listen to Zen music. If it's an action scene, either epic music or hard rock. For a tech heavy scene, I'll listen to electronic, trance, or dubstep. And so on and so forth. 

I find inspiration out of many things, and if music doesn't work, I can always go walk in the woods by my house. That always helps.


----------



## cpam (Aug 23, 2012)

Frankly, I've found that the only and best way to combat writer's block is simply to write.  A couple of the above suggestions above suggest a couple of good ideas in that regard.  If you can't move forward on a story or if you can't get a story started, then just do some writing exercises.  Work on some background notes.  Write some random dialogue that might be worked in later.  Write up a personality questionaire and have your characters answer them.  Something, anything.  Just write.  Sooner or later, the block will crack.


----------



## Glide (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, when I get a block its usually due to a lack of creativity. During that time I consider that the enemy of creativity is logic and the enemy of logic is complete and utter randomness. So, to create randomness I play some Garry's Mod, go to a certain TF2 trade server where there's always some crazy surprise, or just ride my bike through town and see what abnormal things are going on.

Another way I get a block is from not doing anything for too long, so I basically just start moving my self progressively faster until I start crashing through my block. After all, a body in motion stays in motion.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 31, 2012)

Furryjones said:


> How do you combat writers block?



Get depressed, think about suicide for three years, get better, start writing again.

Sorry for necroing this, MLR, I just couldn't insist. :Ã¾

Seriously, though, never get depressed. It sucks.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 31, 2012)

panzergulo said:


> Get depressed, think about suicide for three years, get better, start writing again.
> 
> Sorry for necroing this, MLR, I just couldn't insist. :Ã¾
> 
> Seriously, though, never get depressed. It sucks.



Hey, are you back with us, then?
Shows how long you've been missing.  We changed the necro rules.  See that yellow announcement up yonder.

Anyway, welcome back.


----------



## panzergulo (Sep 1, 2012)

Not feeling bad derailing this 'cause you started it. ;Ã¾



M. LeRenard said:


> Hey, are you back with us, then?



More or less, yeah. Can't really promise too much... but submitting something little in the main site and having the energy to post something in the forums is definitely a positive sign, in my opinion. I prolly won't be active in the forums, but hey, I don't think I ever was _that_ active here to begin with.

Or was that written in fear? "Oh god, he's going to be posting and trolling and derailing everything again, dammit..." ;Ã¾



M. LeRenard said:


> Anyway, welcome back.



Thank you very much.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 1, 2012)

panzergulo said:
			
		

> Or was that written in fear? "Oh god, he's going to be posting and trolling and derailing everything again, dammit..." ;Ã¾


Believe me, we could use it.  You're not the only one who disappeared from these forums.


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 2, 2012)

I too have too many distractions.  Sometimes I feel like that the only way I can progress is to go outside to a park or library and continue my writing there.  Only problem with this plan is that I'm being invited to come along for various activities.  If I stop going, I'm not sure if I'll start to look even flakier than I already am.  Guilt...eck.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Sep 8, 2012)

Personally, before I ever start writing anything, I make sure to detail everything out before you even begin the first page, writing summaries of chapters, major events to happen, like a three page outline over the entire conflict and resolution. Like, if someone were to read it everything would be completely spoiled, including introduction of characters, plot twists, antagonists, ect or it would be what you might say if someone were to say "Tell me everything about your story" If you have everything lined out from A to C, then there's no place to get stuck around B.


----------



## HappityCat (Sep 26, 2012)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> Personally, before I ever start writing anything, I make sure to detail everything out before you even begin the first page, writing summaries of chapters, major events to happen, like a three page outline over the entire conflict and resolution. Like, if someone were to read it everything would be completely spoiled, including introduction of characters, plot twists, antagonists, ect or it would be what you might say if someone were to say "Tell me everything about your story" If you have everything lined out from A to C, then there's no place to get stuck around B.



 This kinda thing helps me a whole lot, or I spend time writing up character sheets or (with what I write being fantasy-esque) worlds, locations, etc. It sort of gets me more into the mood of writing, so does using stuff like Seventh Sanctum, sometimes using the name/character generators are pretty useful too. I also like to look up game/movie trailers that have a sort of epic cinematic kind of atmosphere to them.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Sep 27, 2012)

I turn off all distractions and fantasize; placing myself in the story I'm writing (of course, I write in the first person from the point of view of the main character, so this is made much easier as a result). I just keep doing that until I have a "wouldn't it be cool if..." moment. Then, I try that thing on paper. If it fits and is interesting, I keep it. Otherwise, I edit or replace it with something better.


----------

